# DIY Minimergency Kit



## xraykt (Nov 18, 2013)

HI! 

I recently bought a pinch provisions minimergency kit. I absolutely love it. I would like to try and find a way to create cheaper versions to give as christmas gifts. I've googled and searched for DIY kits. They all seem to be larger and not have the same cohesive feel. I was curious if anyone knew of places to buy the more tiny travel emergency items included in the original kit. Or maybe had any other suggestionsâ€¦.I'd appreciate any feedback!!!

Thanks,

xraykt


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

oh dear. i thought they were SO cute but so expensive! and, if i recall correctly its all like "pinch brand" items and not anything name brand, right?

if you have a collection of ipsy bags or other small make up bags, they would make a great substitute.

for the tampons, you can use OB or the Kotex U Click ones

my dentist gives out floss that comes rolled up in a case thats the size of a nickle. you can also just buy a pack of flosser picks and divy those up in the bag if you cant find tiny rolls of floss

for the emery board -- buy this set: http://www.bostonstore.com/sc2/shop/beauty-fragrance/bath-body/hand-foot-care/tweezerman-hot-for-dots-mini-nail-files_431957.html?ci_src=17588969&amp;ci_sku=431957&amp;utm_source=GOOG&amp;utm_medium=CSE&amp;utm_campaign=CI&amp;CID=GOOG-CSE-CI 

and divide them up

you can find individually wrapped nail polish remover 

for stain removers my local target had them on clearance for $1 (comes 4 in a pack) -- http://www.target.com/p/tide-to-go-stain-eraser-4-count/-/A-14215781?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&amp;AFID=Google_PLA_df&amp;LNM=%7C14215781&amp;CPNG=Unassigned&amp;kpid=14215781&amp;LID=PA&amp;ci_src=17588969&amp;ci_sku=14215781&amp;gclid=CJyjhoPX7boCFcM34godSDgA7Q

whish makes deodorant wipes but they might be pricey

band aid and safety pins are easy enough

im trying to think of what else but that's what i got so far!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 18, 2013)

For what it's worth, I bought a bunch of the minimergency kit "bags" at target a few weeks ago. They look EXACTLY the same. They had gold, pink, and I think I saw silver. $1 bins. I bought them to make for my bridesmaids. I bought the $15 one from sephora a few years ago, and truth be told it has been my lifesaver on more than one occasion. Now all I need to do is go buy the stuff to fill them! Hope this helps! ETA: My kit has advil/tylenol, an allergy pill, earring backs, breath mint drops, a small bottle of clear nail polish, bandaids, safety pins, polish remover wipe, alcohol pad, hand sanitizer wipe...


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 18, 2013)

That would be such a cute Christmas gift idea!

What I have in mine right now is a roll perfume, mini u pads and tampons, bobby pins, mini elastic ties, cough drops, mint, advil, lipstick (with a mirror from BB5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), mini hand cream, mini dry shampoo, lip balm and anti-bacterial spray.

Those stain remover pads look so handy, I need to find them next time at Target.


----------



## xraykt (Nov 19, 2013)

I also found about a half dozen tiny little cosmetic bags at target as well!!! Several of the things I'd like to add are pretty easy to find and cheap. But other things are proving difficult and/or expensive (hairspray, lip balm, etc). The time I'm putting in is equaling well over the $15 retail version! I think maybe I'm just being a little too much of a perfectionist. 




 

If I scrapped the minimergency kit idea for my bags, any other ideas to turn them into cool gifts??


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 19, 2013)

If you got the bags I'm thinking of, they would be cute to hold a piece of jewelry. rather than putting it in the traditional jewelry box for wrapping.


----------



## xraykt (Nov 20, 2013)

I should have mentioned this sooner,but THANK YALL SO MUCH for your feedback. These have been my first posts on MUT. I was so surprised at how fast everyone replied. Of course. Y'all were very nice, but I've stalked these forums for a while (I'm a smaller box subscription junkie!!) I have a few ideas floating around in my med. I was thinking maybe a mini pill kit (with a couple little vials. Or perhaps still stick with a minikit but just stop trying to make it exactly like the official one and a give it my own spin----particularly by personally to the recipent. It still could end up being lots of work though! However, I am gonna go over to my mom's this weekend and raid her samples (&amp; mine too). Guess we will just wait and see how things work out! If anyone is trying their own DIY version, GOOD LUCK! And please let me know how it goes! :icon_chee


----------



## renosaurus (Nov 27, 2013)

it would be so easy to make your own with the 99cents store and the target clearance section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

